# "The Traumas of Law Enforcement" Training Informat



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Concerns of Police Survivors, Inc. "COPS"

*Press Release*

*"The Traumas of Law Enforcement" Training Information *

Camdenton, MO - Concerns of Police Survivors, Inc. (COPS), with funding from the Bureau of Justice Assistance, US Department of Justice, will present the highly regarded training "The Traumas of Law Enforcement" in seven different locations this year.

Dates and sites for trainings in 2005 are as follows: January 10-12 in San Jose, CA; January 24-26 in Everett, WA; January 31-February 2 in El Paso, TX; February 7-9 in Virginia Beach, VA; March 7-9 in Moline, IL; March 14-16 in Allison Park, PA; and March 21-23 in Slidell, LA.

These three-day sessions provide law enforcement agencies with the tools needed to develop general orders addressing traumatic issues and to sensitize them to emotional support needs of a fallen officer's surviving families. Other topics covered include notification of survivors, funeral protocols, the need for emotional debriefings following critical incidents, law enforcement suicide, officer disability, traumatized officers, the effects of officer deaths on the co-workers, appropriate methods for working with survivors after the funeral, and the importance of support for officers still in that profession. Information on how to obtain continuing education units for the class will be available at the training site.

This training is recommended for Chiefs, Superintendents, Sheriffs, Chaplains, Dispatchers, Benefits Assistance Officers, Planning and Research officers, Employee Assistance employees, Liaison Officers, Special Operations Divisions, Victim Assistance personnel, or any law enforcement officers.

There is no registration fee for this COPS training, but pre-registration is mandatory. COPS expects to train nearly 750 officers at these sessions in 2005.

For more information about Concerns of Police Survivors, Inc., or these training sessions, contact COPS at (573) 346-4911, or email us at [email protected], or visit our website at www.nationalcops.org

ContactInformation:

Suzie Sawyer, Executive Director
Concerns of Police Survivors, Inc. (COPS)
PO Box 3199**South Hwy 5
Camdenton, MO 65020
Phone (573) 346-4911**Fax (573) 346-1414
Email: [email protected]
Web site: www.nationalcops.org


----------

